# 2 bed 2 bath 58sm apartment for rent



## Aom (May 12, 2011)

_*The Parkland, Sri Nakarin Condominium, Bangkok*
Price to sell at Only 2,149,000 baht 
Rent 15,000 per month

For Sale : Beautiful 2 bed 2 bath 58 sqm with luxury furniture’s for sale ,
Tower D. 5th floor. Clear city line view.

Located on La Salle Road (Sukhumvit 105) Sri Nakarin Road, with close proximity to Bangkok City via the 1st Stage Expressway, easy access to the Bangna Trad - Chonburi Tollway, as well as the already Bearing extension of the BTS sky train system.

Facilities: Huge Swimming Pool, Park, Lake, Jogging Track, Minimart, Children’s Playground, Gardens, Cleaning Service.

Please contact me for pictures on

Included in the price

Fully tiled with 60x60 ceramic tiles
Two balconies
Fully equipped kitchen with large Fridge / freezer
Large New Microwave /Oven
Large 50”3D TV wall mounted with Blue ray player
Beautiful white leather sofa
Dinning table with two chairs
Washing machine
Second bedroom fitted with office furniture
2 air conditioners
1 x 32" wall mounted flat screen tv master bedroom with HD dvd
Parkland cable tv
large Walk in closet"

Contact: by e mail for more info, and to make an appointment to view_


----------

